# gear press or puller



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I have a question for you guys.
What do you guys recomend for taking the gears off T-Jets and for removing the rims and axles. Is there any special tools for AFX and Magnatractions that I should have?
Thanks for your help.
Bill


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Hit JW's Speed Parts . He has excellent pullers and presses. The MT/XT cars (except the 1st Dukes cars and the 2nd Mopar set) have a thinner axle, and JW's makes a special puller for these.

The axle gear can be pulled of by using needle-nose pliers, just slowly pull (but don't twist) the axle out of the chassis, but watch to see if the gear falls so you can see it and not lose it.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

RTHO
The ONLY place for t-jet tools.

Tim


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll second Tim. Rick Terry of RTHO not only makes phenomenal tools, but is a really good guy as well.

http://rt-ho.com/


----------

